# motor stirling para demostracion



## pinkplot (Oct 13, 2007)

Buen dia gente, aqui vengo con un proyecto de fin de semana, no se si han escuchado sobre el motor stirling, bueno, lo que quiero es fabriar uno, adjuntarle un dinamo para ver cuanto obtengo de esto y presentarlo en una clase de fisica, pero no encuecuentro unos buenos planos para fabircarlo, me gustaria si alguien conociera del tema, me facilitaria unos planos para hacerlo en torno para no usar las tipicas latas, se lo agradeceria, no se si estos temas van aqui, pero nada me cuesta preguntar. gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 13, 2007)

no digas que no encuentras planos, hay mucha información y paginas web especializadas, hasta en la nasa tienen un modelo funcional.

por ejemplo un buen lugar donde preguntar
http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/foros/viewtopic.php?t=5278&highlight=stirling


El problema del motor es su baja velocidad y eso se traduce en bajos voltajes, tienes dos soluciones utilizar un multiplicador a base de poleas o utilizar una bobina recta y un iman de neomidio potente para si tienes recorridos pequeños pero rapidos
recuerda v=L df/dt en volts


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 14, 2007)

Stirling Engine
Free Piston Stirling Cooler
Solar Stirling Engine
Teóricamente metiendole calor le sacas energía ¿Para qué el dínamo?
Ojo con estas tecnologías revolucionarias que a las petroleras no les gusta nada, podes terminar muerto o con suerte comerte solo un "apriete" -> Suppression
Personalmente me pasó en la secundaria: tuvimos que venderle a la Shell un reciclador de latas de aluminio que bajaba el punto de fusión con un compresor de heladera. En su momento fuimos felices porque hicimos plata con el invento y llegamos a Canadá con el concurso. Pero hoy me doy cuenta el error y lo bien que hacen las petroleras en suprimir todo lo que sea mas eficiente.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 15, 2007)

Supongo que el dinamo sera para convertirlo en energia electrica. . .
Un Stirling de revolucionario tiene tanto como quemar papel en una lata para calentarse jejeje. . . Pero es cierto que las petroleras tienen el monopolio del desarrollo, no porque no quieran que se produzca, sinoq ue quieren estar seguras de dominarlocuando eso suceda. . .
Saludos a todos


----------

